# Hypnotherapy?



## mareleigh (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm 18 and have been suffering for about 4 years, and after trying nearly everything, I'm interested in trying the IBS Audio 100 and hoping it will do the trick! But is it just as effective as in person sessions? I don't want to spend a lot if its not going to help as much, but the in person sessions are even more expensive. And does it matter that I'm trying to control my IBS using other methods as well if I did try the hypnotherapy concurrently?


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi mareleigh and welcome to the boards!The IBS Audio Program has been extremely effective and the author has noted that there is a mere 3% difference between successes in his clinical in-person practice vs doing the program through the recordings at home. Added to this, there is free on-going support if needed along the way - either by phone or email via their contact page - so you are never alone in the journey!We have had many teens/young adults complete the program successfully - most do it as a last resort after all else has failed, and find that this it the methoed that works; we also had one girl about your age who missed 2 years of school due to her IBS, and now as a young adult is completely free of her IBS and works full time as an adult with no problems. So there is good hope there!It does not matter if you use other methods concurrently to treat your IBS - if those methods are helping you to feel better, you should continue to use them. Some people use other methods, most have exhausted the other methods and use the IBS Audio Program as a last resort - For those using other methods at the same time, many have found that they were able to either reduce those methods (less medications) or eliminate them as they were not longer needed (diets gradually reintroduced.)Be aware that food alergies or intolerances are rare and are not IBS.If you have any questions, feel free to ask here, or you can also call 877-898-2539 or go to the http://www.healthyaudio.com contact page and ask there.Take a peek at the links below for more info if you need it - and I am happy to help if you have further concerns... rest assured that the IBS Audio Program 100 has been available since 1998 and if it did not help most people who use it, it would not still be around! It's not a cure, but has helped the vast majority of folks who try it - so do be encouraged! There IS hope.All the best to you - and again, welcome to the forums!


----------

